
Russian Biathletes Sue Doctor Who - JPLeRouzic
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-02-20/russian-biathletes-sue-doctor-who-accused-them-of-doping
======
ocdtrekkie
This is a misleading title if I ever saw one, due to how it got cut off.

~~~
berbec
There's a "bigger on the inside" joke here, but I'm missing it.

